# Foie gras ideas?



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

So I will have the opportunity to get some fresh foie gras liver soon and will make foie gras torchon as well as cooking some. The problem is I have limited experience actually eating it and even less preparing dishes with it. an if I am going to spend good money I would like to get the most practice and variety out of the liver available. 

aside from having foie gras on toast with salads and the like I do not have alot of experience any creative suggestions/food pairings would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Stick with the classics. They became classic for more reasons than just the passage of time.


----------



## SoDakNation (May 22, 2018)

Cross hatch, hard sear like a big 3oz portion, and put in the oven until like medium rare/medium unicorn, serve with rhubarb gastrique, and some pickled rhubarb, serve with toast points, classic. Or confit it in red wine serve cold. don't fuck it up tho.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Friend_of_Epicurius said:


> So I will have the opportunity to get some fresh foie gras liver soon and will make foie gras torchon as well as cooking some. The problem is I have limited experience actually eating it and even less preparing dishes with it. an if I am going to spend good money I would like to get the most practice and variety out of the liver available.
> 
> aside from having foie gras on toast with salads and the like I do not have alot of experience any creative suggestions/food pairings would be greatly appreciated.


I would have to agree with brianshaw here...Please make sure you understand Foi Gras before you attempt to cook it.
There's preparation involved before you cook the liver. BTW....I'm jealous....


----------



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

chefross said:


> I would have to agree with brianshaw here...Please make sure you understand Foi Gras before you attempt to cook it.
> There's preparation involved before you cook the liver. BTW....I'm jealous....


I have read up on how to make it. and how to de vane the liver, but sadly what is considered classic food pairings I do not have the experience with. all the preparation involved is what I am actually most looking forward to as this is my first real go with it. But if I am going to make a kilo of liver I would like ideas on different ways to serve it other than just cold on toast as my family and I will be the ones eating it(and a few friends)


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

The book "Foie Gras: A Passion" by Michael A. Ginor is rather excellent.

It gives you a ton of ways to use the stuff.

But if you don't want to spend the money, I can you give the key to using foie gras that I've learned from the book: "just add it to whatever dishes you normally make as an extra ingredient." 

It goes well with everything, really.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Pat Pat said:


> The book "Foie Gras: A Passion" by Michael A. Ginor is rather excellent.
> 
> It gives you a ton of ways to use the stuff.
> 
> ...


... just like truffle and egg-with-runny-yolk.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Friend_of_Epicurius said:


> I have read up on how to make it. and how to de vane the liver, but sadly what is considered classic food pairings I do not have the experience with. all the preparation involved is what I am actually most looking forward to as this is my first real go with it. But if I am going to make a kilo of liver I would like ideas on different ways to serve it other than just cold on toast as my family and I will be the ones eating it(and a few friends)


I'm glad that you understand Foi Gras. 
To that end, the liver flavor blends well with many things. Fruits like peaches, raspberries, apricots, blood orange, even grapes, add a kick in the mouth when paired. Fresh herbs accentuate the liver flavor.
Wilted greens like spinach, kale, chard, or broccoli rabbe go well as a mound under the liver. 
I like the runny egg idea above, and would counter that with a nicely sauteed liver in butter and olive oil, then de-glazed with red wine, the fond scraped....reduce and add re-constituted wild mushrooms. Pour this over the Foi and add a poached quail egg. Yummy!


----------



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

thanks for some guidance hopefully in the next week I will get some and I will post pictures for critique.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

Friend_of_Epicurius said:


> thanks for some guidance hopefully in the next week I will get some and I will post pictures for critique.


Nah. Post it for KUDOS!


----------



## automati (Jun 28, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> Stick with the classics. They became classic for more reasons than just the passage of time.


Couldn't agree more! In a world full of trends i want to remain a classic


----------

